# einfaches Menü



## bluefox (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Gleich vorweg möcht ich sagen, dass ich in allen Web-Programmier-Sprachen Anfänger bin und nur mit den Hilfe-Funktionen von Dreamweaver etwas auf die Reihe bringe.

Zu meiner Frage:
Ich möchte ein einfaches, simples Standart-Dropdown-Menü machen. Das schafffe ich ja noch:
*
<html>
<head>
<title>Drop-Down</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
 function surfto(form) {
        var myindex=form.menu1.selectedIndex
        if (form.menu1.options[myindex].value != "0") {
        window.open(form.menu1.options[myindex].value, target="_blank");}
}
</script>

</head>

<body>
<form name="form1">
<select name="menu1" onChange="surfto(this.form)" size="1" style="background-color: #0066CC; color: #000000; font-size: 8pt">
  <option>Menü</option>
  <option value="testseite.htm">Test1</option>
  <option value="testseite.htm">Test2</option>
  <option value="testseite.htm">Test3</option>
</select>
</form>

</body>
</html>
*

Aber jetzt möchte ich, dass, wenn ich auf einen der Links klicke, die eingestellte Seite im Hauptframe erscheint, denn meine Seite hat drei Frames: top, right und das main Frame. 
Wie kann ich also eine Verküpfung zu einer Seite einfügen, die sich dann im main-Frame öffnet

MfG
Bluefox


----------



## xxenon (23. Mai 2004)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst du, dass die Menü-Auswahl nicht in einem neuen Fenster geladen wird, sondern in einem Frame (?!).

Naja, dazu müsstest du jedenfalls die Anweisung:


```
window.open(form.menu1.options[myindex].value, target="_blank");
```

durch folgende ersetzen:


```
parent.NameDesZiel-Frames.location.href = form.menu1.options[myindex].value;
```

Regards...


----------

